# Calcium Success Stories



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

As I have said before I have been symptom free since July 1998 and maybe if you post your story others will give it a try.Take Care,Linda


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi,I started the caltrate(purple&white box) several months ago,not seeing much results,so I switched (pink&white box)and am doing very well these days,I actually can go out to eat as long as I take a pill before I eat and that to me is wonderful,I take 3 a day one before each meal,and if I'm not eating I still take a pill the same time everyday,and I know its working because I'm finding that a box of immodium that used to last only a week now last alot longer which means I'm not using as many since I started the caltrate.Don't get me wrong I still get my morning "D" attacks only not every morning.So I'm sticking to the caltrate,it may not be a cure,but one day at a time I'm getting a little better.------------------ShyOne (D-type)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

Hi Linda, Well I can't say I'm completely symptom free with the Caltrate Plus but I am so improved that on most occasions I can even leave my house without taking Imodium. Perhaps the fear factor here is what I need to rid myself of. I still carry extra clothes in the truck. In fact I took a 7 hr. driving trip Sunday and took Imodium and got constipated. I am still trying to recover from that. Ouch. I now believe that I would of been okay with no Imodium but this trip was so scary and something I hadn't attempted in 3 years. I am still working with my correct dosage of the Caltrate. I at one time took 4 a day but I am now down to 2 a day. This very day I might only take one? It took a long time for the Caltrate Plus to kick in for me . . . almost 3 months. So I have improved greatly. When on occasion I get diarrhea (usually when I've ate "trigger" foods) it's not with the same urgency and it's usually only a couple of bathroom trips. Linda don't you have to watch your diet too? Last night I did a normally "no no" for me and had sausage and scrambled eggs and got no "D"! Unbelieveable! So my life is more manageable and I'm looking forward to it improving so that I'll never have to take Imodium ever again. Hope this becomes a reality. I have ordered "Mike's Tapes" as husband thinks this will help me deal with stress better. What a journey. Before I found this board and the info about Caltrate Plus I was in a dark, bad place. Thanks again Linda! Oh yes, I used to have "D" every single day of my life, several times a day. I would have to take to the bed with chills and feeling absolutely awful. Husband would watch in horror and want to help but there was nothing he could do. I have gone 2 1/2 weeks now without ANY "D".------------------Those who drink of the water will never be thirstyKittygirl (D type)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kittygirl,I am glad things are getting better for you. I do eat what I want and just this past weekend I had onion rings and this was a no no for a long time. I do get some indigestion from too much tomato sauce or acid foods so I do watch and only eat small portions of those foods. Other than that I go for it and have been great. Thanks for the post,Linda


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Linda, it took over 4 months for Caltrate Plus to start working for me. Please don't anyone give up trying it to fast. While I can't eat whatever I want most times, Caltrate has been the only thing that helped. Nothing the Drs. gave me gave me any releif for the constant D, the Caltrate has given me my life back. Thank's once again Linda.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

My success story: Have been taking the Caltrate now for 2 months - give or take a day. Had two minor attacks in the beginning, but on the whole it worked right away. I have even started getting back into the "no-no" foods again - pizza,etc. One thing I still do is stay pretty much away from red meat. I'm getting braver about going places and not worrying so much about the D. I'm even starting to plan a dream trip out of the country (more on that in the Meeting Place since I need advice from our British friends). Anyway, when the IBS D started, I was going to the bathroom 3 or 4 times a day with D. Didn't matter if I ate or didn't eat. The doctor put me on an anti-spasmotic medication and that helped. Gradually, it began going away or at least cutting down to 1 or 2 attacks per week. The thing of it was, even tho my attacks were becoming less frequent, I was still afraid to go out with friends for dinner or even to go to the grocers because the D would come at the most unexpected times. I still have a huge fear of my neighborhood K-Mart! I associate it with the D because a couple times I was there, I had to leave my shopping cart several times to hit the john.The Caltrate has been brilliant! I don't hesitate recommending it because like Linda says, it's something we need anyway.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Marier,The confidence will come in time. I know for me it took over a year to feel like I could just jump in the car and hit the road and not worry about finding the bathroom. It took me 23 years to get in the shape I was not wanting to leave the house so a year in tricking my brain it was okay is a small price to pay. It will happen for you also. I think women are not as spontaneous as men whe it comes to going someplace on the spur of the moment. I know I always have a few questions to ask myself before I leave the house. How long will I be gone, Who is watching the dogs, Did I turn off the burners, Put the lid on the trash so the dogs won't eat it, turn off the lights, do I have money and my car phone did I promise anyone I would be home for a reason,and the list goes on.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Karen G. (Sep 7, 1999)

Linda,I have been taking the Caltrate Plus since Sept. of 1999, after 3 days I noticed a difference, no more D. Since then I may have had D only 2 times, before I starting taking the Caltrate Plus it was 2 or 3 times a day almost everyday. I had lost 10 lbs. in the last year before I started taking it, but since Sept. have gained it all back (plus some). I am now able to eat almost anything, a few of my trigger foods I am still afraid to try, but just to be able to go out and eat in a restaurant has been wonderful. The Caltrate has really given me my life back. I still have some gassiness, bloating, and indigestion occassionally, but I would much rather live with that than the D. The Caltrate stays on my kitchen counter so that I don't forget to take it, and I also carry it in my purse. My husband even reminds me most days "Did you take your Caltrate?" He is just as happy with the results as I am. I can't thank you enough for bringing this to our attention. The day I went out to get my first bottle of Caltrate, I was at the lowest point ever, thinking, how can I go on like this. I figured I would give the Caltrate a try, what have I got to lose? I had pretty much given up dairy anyway, I certainly could use the calcuim. It has worked wonders for me.I had sent my story to the makers of Caltrate, as you had requested a few months back. I got a nice letter from them with some free coupons also. I hope others can get the same success that I have. Linda, thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

I started taking the caltrate 2 years ago, and noticed an improvement within a few days. My ibs problems started after having my gallbladder removed.Just for a test, I stopped taking the caltrate for ONE day to see what would happen. Now I know what to do when I want to get "cleaned out"! My daughter is experiencing ibs symptoms as a side effect to the depo shot (which she has stopped taking). Unfortunately she has trouble swallowing pills, and still has problems even after cutting the caltrate in half. I don't suppose there is a liquid or powder form she could try?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

KarenG,Your post made me feel so good. You are the reason I still keep coming back to this board. I know lots of people can still be helped and they are out there suffering in silence. Thanks for posting it has got to encourage others to try it.tvwatcher,You are in luck Caltrate has a chewable form with the same ingredients as the Tablet in the purple and white box. Give it a try. It comes in the orange and white box.Take Care,Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 05-18-2000).]


----------



## Dude (May 19, 2000)

I'm sold!!! Gots to git me a box of em! Purple 'an white box?------------------*The Dude*


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Dude,If you would like to email me to get on the right track from the start please feel free to do so. Start with taking 1/2 tablet with each meal and see what happens. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

The Caltrate + D (generic brand) has helped control my diarrhea. I do seem to remember some excess burping when I first started it. I can go weeks without a episode of BIG D now and I feel the Caltrate has helped greatly with that and I need the extra calcium for my aging bones!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

HelloI am new to this BB. I am really glad that I found all the good information regarding IBS. I've had IBS-D for more than 10 years. Linda, I have a question. I found that there are many kinds of calcium bottle at pharmacy. Is there any difference when you take 250mg calcium, 500mg calcium, or 600mg?Or any difference if you take Walgreen Brand calcium (same contents)instead of Caltrade?In my case, IBS is on and off for these 10 years. However, I've been really tired both physically and mentally this year and IBS got worsen. I get D almost everyday.I have taken Caltrade 600 for a week. I didn't have drastic change, however,I had solid BM yeasterday, and today I have constipation, which is a big improvement for me. I will try to keep taking Caltrade. Thank you so much for good information.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

There is a Walgreens Brand with almost the same ingredients I believe it says Calcium with vitamin D and Minerals.Here is a list of ingredients in the Caltrate that seems to work the best:Vitamin D 200 IU, Calcium 600 MG 500 Mg okay too, Magnesium 40 MG, DO not get more than this in magnesium, Zinc 7.5 MG, COpper 1 MG, Manganese 1.8 MG and Boron 250 MCG.The way it works is when you take the calcium only about 40 % of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. Thus as it is passing through in our intestines it soaks up excess water and bile this is what calcium does, binds things, and we get a mor formed BM. Finding the right dose for you is the challange but it really does make a big difference. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Dude (May 19, 2000)

Hey Linda! Thanks again! Man you like a guardian angel! I posted on another of your topics that I'm starting on 600 a day. I'll break it half and take it at lunch and dinner....Later! ------------------*The Dude*


----------



## nbjb (Mar 17, 2000)

My success story. I started Caltrate Plus about 1 and 1/2 months ago and at first a bit of indigestion and gas but that only lasted about a week or so. I was having a BM/D about 7-15 times a day and even getting dehydrated a lot. Now after taking the Caltrate Plus I am able to take bus rides, go in longer than before car rides(across the city)and don't feel the instensity to find a bathroom. My BM/D is now more formed and down to 5-6 times a week and no more dehydration. My wife is extremly pleased we can go out in public again as well. I want to thank Linda for emailing me a while ago to inform me about Caltrate Plus. I take 1/2 3 times a day with meals. The purple box. Neil


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Dude,Linda is an authority on Caltrate! Do ask her any questions that come to your mind. It has worked well in controlling my IBS D. Good luck! ------------------*Regards,John*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

I have had IBS-D for about 10 years now. It's came about the same time as I discovered I had lactose intolorance, about 18 years old. I never knew I had IBS until a few months ago, I didn't realize what I felt had a name. What I had, and what I felt were real! It has been such a blessing to find this BB and the promise of my life back with Caltrate.I've taken Caltrate for about a month, and I can say that it has worked incredibly for me. I even had pizza tonight, without so much as a gurgle from my tummy. I have been so scared to eat away from home, eating such bland meals at work, and it's put a real damper on my life. I take 1/2 with breakfast (oatmeal and applesauce), another 1/2 with lunch, and one with dinner. I can't believe the change in me. It is so good to feel normal again. I found the website eatwithoutfear.com very helpful as well. I found all the things I have been eating have aggravated my D, like whole grains. I thank all of you for your helpful suggestions, you all are wonderful!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I am very please to see some names I do not recognize on the board have tried with success the Caltrate.I am here to assist anyone with questions. It is pretty amazing as you can read how well it works for some of us.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Linda,I tried taking the Caltrate about 3 mo. ago, but it made my stomach feel very bloated and had a lot of gurgling going on in there. So I quit. I then tried the Lotronex - it was even worse. So, I decided to give the Caltrate another try. I've been taking 1/2 a tablet every night before bed. (I figured if my stomach is going to be rumbling, it might as well be while I sleep.) But actually, I only noticed that side-effect the first couple of nights, and not too bad. It's been only about a week, and I feel better! I think what was wrong the first time I tried it was I took a whole pill (only one) instead of a half. Maybe it's because I'm very sensitive to any kind of medication. I don't know if this feeling better will last, but I hope so. I'm glad I saw your post about the dosage. Maybe I should increase to 1/2 a tablet twice a day. I'll try that and see what happens. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Mayday,The side effects you mentioned go away pretty quick. But starting with 1/2 is best because you do not know how much you really need to control the diarrhea. If you are not happy with the control the I say take another 1/2 with a meal some other time during the day. Let me know how you do.Email me if you have questions.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

After reading these boards 2 nights ago, I took calcium pills and metamucil. For the first time in months, I went through the day without having to run to the bathroom. I believe the calcuim definelty helps! The metamucil helped me make it through lunch today. Also today was the first time that my lower back pain isn't so bad. I still have to use ice, to help. But I'm a believer!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I could not take the fiber it always made things worse for me. Let us know how is goes.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump







------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Kasey (Aug 20, 2004)

I would like to add my story to the list of success stories with Caltrate Plus. I just started taking it on Sunday and have already seen a remarkable difference. This seems just too good to be true, but it is. I take 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with my meals and it seems to be controlling my D...Thank Heaven!I am so thankful to have found this group, I want to thank you all for sharing your lives with me and others. And a special thanks to Linda for discovering the benefits of Caltrate Plus and for taking the time to email me with answers to my questions. Its just remarkable how something like Caltrate Plus could work so effectively and so quickly for me. I'm extremely happy with the results and wouldn't hesitate to recommend anyone with IBS-D to give it a try, besides, our bodies need calcium anyway.Smilin again...







Kasey


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kasey,Thank you for posting. I know many must think it is too good to be true as I did when I first started taking it July 1998. I had to get others to try it to convince myself it really did work and could help a lot of us. Maybe your post will encourage someone else to take the plunge.I am here if anyone has questions just email me.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

Just a note of gratitude to Linda for her help with the use of the calcium. It certainly made a difference in my life. I've only been bothered with IBS for the last three months, all the while wondering what the heck it was, and was I going to die? My doc told me to take citrucil once a day along with 1500 of calcium. Needless to say the matters got worse. My daughter diagnosed it as IBS and so I went in search of a BB for IBS. I am so glad I found this site and tell everyone about it. It is great that Linda explains about each one figuring out how much calcium to take. I take 1/2 a tablet at each meal and it works just fine for me. IF, I should forget, howver, look out, I'm on my way to the bathroom in a hurry. Thanks again Linda for your help. Greatly appreciated.Hoot


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

I am brand new to this BB and the info on Caltrate. Does this pertain to the chewable Caltrate 600 I have just purchased or should I get the same box that everyone seems to be discussing? I really appreciate your help and this BB. What a lifeline!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Hoot, Thank you so much for the post and I am very glad to help anyone figure out the dose that suits them best to control the diarrhea. Now that you have been taking it for a short time if you wanted to increase one of the tablets to a whole one this may help it you should happen to forget to take one occasionally. If I forget one which I never do I sometimes just don't take it to see what will happen it takes about 12 hours for the diarrhea to return for me.Biocurl,The orange box of caltrate is the chewable and has the same ingredients as the purple box. It should work just as well.Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

Hi...All this info is so interesting! My dr gave me some samples of Lotronex...but he's not real impressed with the drug yet..so he told me to wait until returning from a short trip before trying it. So I'm a little nervous about taking it. The Caltrate Plus seems like a life saver...I'm beginning to wonder if I should try it also. Any comments about trying BEFORE my trip..which is in a couple of days...or should I wait? Another question that I don't think I've read about this is...do you know of any drug interaction with Caltrate Plus? I take several different meds (xanax, levsinex, tenormin, and microzide for water retention)...and didn't know if there would be any problem. And what about the metamucil thing?....I took that when I first was diagnosed with IBS-D years ago...but haven't had to take it in a couple of years...yet I keep hearing that some do. Any advice? I normally LIVE off Immodium when travelling...and would love to be able to go somewhere and not worry about making sure I know where ALL the nearest bathrooms are!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Misty,It is always scary to try something new when you are goin away and are not sure where things are. Calcium can cause some other meds not to be as effective so it is good to check with a pharmacist. Usually you just take the calcium one or 2 hours before of after the other meds and it is okay.There are also many different brand and formulas of calcium and for most of us here have been successful with Caltrate 600 plus with vitamin d and minerals. You can get other store brands with the same ingredients and cheaper that work just as well.Some have also been sensative to the small amount of Magnesium in the caltrate but not usually a problem for most.It is a hard dicision but only one you can make. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

I have had D for atleast ten years with debilitating, chronic pain. Last week I gave up, gave up, gave up. Decided to buy some adult "diapers" and a lifetime supply of immodium....then I found your discussion group. I immediately went to buy some Caltrate--I bought the chewable Plus, and started taking 3 a day. I have been chewing three a day for 5 days--I am AMAZED. It is working...I ate breakfast today, had the urge and actually made it to the bathroom! Thank you. Thank you. I may actually be able to go somewhere with my husband for Fathers Day this year--Thank you for this discussion group, thank you for your courage to discuss this sensitive issue---Your success stories will Change Other's Lives Also. Keep it Up!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

fla2sta,I am glad we were able to help. Welcome to the board and sitck around because we need your stories to get other to try it also.Take Care,Linda


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

bump


----------



## Bill56 (Apr 21, 2000)

bump for FAA


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

I've been on it for about 2 months and although not perfect,most of the time I have been D free. Highly recommend it! Purple and white box.------------------*John D*


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda and everyone,I have been meaning to post a reply to this sooner, but couldn't do so. Check out my recent post on the Participate article. I have been taking Caltrate on and off, and now I am definitely on. It is so much better. Not perfect, but I am getting there. Less severe attacks, and less often. I take two to three tabs a day, but sometimes get the other C problem, so I am experimenting with how often, etc. for me. I am just like every reply here,,, still afraid to eat things and though I do leave the house, it is still a BIG ordeal....But, I DO encourage taking the calcium, and sticking with it...I am so much better than when I did not take it...Thanks Linda, for keeping this information in the forefront. You don't know how grateful I am, and how many people you are truly helping with your dedicated efforts. You are a treasure to keep at it like you have.Take care everyone, and feel GOOD!!!







------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Cookies,Your kind words make me feel very good. I know with a little effort you will find the right dose to suite you. You must be consistent and take the calcium every day at regular intervals with food. As you see it works for you then you will be able to go someplace on the spur of the moment which I know can be a no no for us sufferers.Take care and let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

I found your post several months ago and decided to try the Caltrate 600. I take two a day, one at noon and one at about six in the evening. I have also totally given up dairy products which was no easy feat but the alternative was so horrible that I really had no choice. Anyway, I really want to thank you for being so informative and helpful. You had no idea that you had really helped a totally confused and lost soul so I thought it was about time for you to get credit for giving me direction. I really appreciate your sound advice.


----------



## SCSJane (Jul 5, 2000)

I recently found this BB and I can tell I'll be here a lot. I have had IBS-D for 5 years and some days I wish I had a magic wand to make it all go away. I bought the caltrate 600 with vit.D 200 in the pink and white. Most people have been saying to get the purple and white which lists 40mg of magnesium. So I am still confused but I just took 1/2 tab. Mostly my problem is with urgency in the morning although sometimes at any time. I have a lot of gas and I am careful of foods but it is getting to a point of there's nothing left to eat. I don't know how I even stay the same weight. I have not tried Lotronex but I may just do that too this week. I am going on a cruise in August and immodiums don't always give me the peace of mind I need.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

I started the Calcium yesterday. So far so good. I will keep everyone informed on how I do. I hope this works. Last week was a bad week with D.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

hi all-- i just discovered this bb today and before i run right out to try caltrate i have some questions--- does it work if you are both c and d? i think i am mostly d but being new to all this .... i have suffered on and off (mostly on ) for 8 years not as severly as many of you but -- i only shop where there are bathrooms and i don' see too many little league games







i use immodium ad very infrequently as it seems to just postpone the problem and then i have to stay home...finally seeing a gastro soon.... but it seems that this may help even more! so glad i found you...(oh-- noticed different box colors for the caltrate-- is one better than another or do all have different experiences?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

To SCS Jane - I used the Caltrate in the pink & white box too - and so far, so good - although I have just started. I take 3 pills a day, but you should probably start with a lower dose and if you find that is not effective, try increasing it. The Caltrate can cause some indigestion in the beginning, but as your body gets used to it, this will subside.Good Luck and let me know how you do!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Four days ago, I quit taking calcium tablets that contained 300 mg of magnesium per dose, and I haven't had diarrhea since then. That's really great. But I still want to take calcium for bone health (especially since I can't handle dairy products). So what do I take?I checked the ingredients on the Caltrate package and saw that it contains sucrose, which I am very sensitive to. I've been looking for another brand of calcium with a small amount of magnesium. Any suggestions?I don't want to get diarrhea again or, on the other hand, have it cause constipation. I usually look for hypoallergenic supplements, because I have multiple food sensitivities (sugar, dairy, yeast, and soy). Has anyone found anything (besides Caltrate) that works well for them?Thanks for all the help I've gotten here.Cheryl K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Cheryl KHave you noticed the sensativity you mentioned to sugar and the other things all of your life or just since you been taking the large amount of magnesium that was in the calcium you were using.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Summergirl,Thank you for your kind words and being consistent with the info is what it takes to be successful in helping others with this problem of diarrhea. I wish I knew how many have been helped by this.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

LNAPE, I saw your question to me about sugar sensitivity. I first found out about this about 10 years ago (long before I started taking the calcium with magnesium). I went on an elimination diet to deal with a chronic yeast problem, and discovered that eliminating sugar, dairy, and yeast also helpd decrease my migraine headaches. Now I get a migraine if I consume just a little sugar or dairy.Cheryl


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I started on Caltrate about a year ago. It really saved me. Before I started taking it I was unable to leave my house. Even going to the store down the street was a huge task. It worked very fast with me. For the first few weeks I would have one D every night. But after that I was able to control it better, as long as I didn't eat the wrong things.Then for some reason I would start to forget to take it. And the D got much worse. Eventually I noticed I hadn't taken it at all. I guess since I was feeling better I was forgetting why! Just recently I went and bought a bottle, and I'm back to doing very well again. This time seems even better then the last time. Hopefully it will continue to work well for me. I also like it because it is one of the more less costly treatments. I can buy the generic bottle at a good price. That is helpful when you have to take so much of something!







My only problem is that I'm still needing to take 3 a day. I'm guessing this is just what I need to control it. But after hearing of people taking less, I sure wish I was able to take 1 or 2 a day to do the job. With 3 a day I'm still not quite C. I'm very greatful to Linda and others who have introduced me to this wonderful treatment. They are angels!Jennifer


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Don't feel bad having to take 3 to keep the diarrhea under control. I still need 3 a day also. It is in no way harmful to take 3 a day and it is also good for your bones and to protect against colon cancer and PMS. So just accept the fact it take 3 and as long as you take it for me any way the diarrhea stays away. Nice to hear from you again Homebound. Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

I have definitely improved with the Calcium. Not quite 100%. I'm still trying to figure out the correct dosage. I've moved myself from constant D to a little bit of C. I'll take C over D any day. I'm getting closer on the dosage and it has only been 10 days and only 1 episode of slight D on the 2nd day and I had plenty of time to make it to the bathroom.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

That is great news. I am very glad it is working for you. I know I have been doing very well since July 1998 so you can expect it to continue if you keep taking it.Linda


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Linda,Thanks! I feel much better knowing that you still take 3 a day! For some reason I was thinking by now I should be on a lower dose! It doesn't bother me to take that much, I was just thinking I must be worse off then others or something!







So far so good again. This time I'll stick to it!Thank you so much for everything!Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

A question about the Caltrate? Maybe I missed this in reading all the messages, but ... is the concensus that the Caltrate will help the cramps and gas, too? In dealing with a flare-up over the past few days, I seem to have gotten the D somewhat under control with a variety of supplements, but the stomach cramps and gas are still pretty consistent. Will the Caltrate help this? Thanks!Toni


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

ToniB,When you first start taking it you will have some gas but this does go away as your body adjusts to the added calcium. The Cramps are helped a great deal and the bloating and spasms along with it.The question is how much. I must take 3 a day to stay diarrhea free and pain free. YOu may be different. I suffered almost daily attacks for 23 years without much succes with any meds or OTC stuff. The fiber only made me worse.If you start with a whold tablet with each meal you may have indigestion at first but this was better than the diarrhea attacks. IF you want to start slower then go with 1/2 tablet with each meal this will lessen the possible indigestion and it could also be enough for you to keep the diarrhea under control. If not in a few days up the dose. Watch for constipation and if you feel it is comming just cut the dose back. Let me know if I can help.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Homebound,I am glad to hear from you again. It is necessary to stay on the Caltrate to stay diarrhea free. I must take 3 as I told you any less and things start to loosen up so it is right back on 3 a day.Take Care,Linda


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Linda and the rest of you!I've been taking Caltrate purple and white for a month now. At first I had some horrible constipation, which at first I thought was way cool, but quickly decided it was just far too uncomfortable!!So I reduced my dosage down to half a tablet , which I would take after a BM after my evening meal.My mornings are now like normal mornings (well, they would be if I didn't have CFS!!!). I can get up, wander downstairs or out in the garden with a cup of herbal tea, make some toast (white) with loadsa marmalade and then start thinking about what to do. Previously I would have been in the bathroom for 3 hours, feeling awful!I can't wait for the CFS to leave me alone, so I can go back to college and experience the wonder of getting up at 7:30am and using the morning productively and happily.







I haven't found the caltrate *yet* any good at controlling diarrhea after eating a trigger food, but I'm happier now about the IBS than I've ever been.Thanks Linda for sharing your story and helping so many!Stay cheery everybody!!take care,wanderingstar


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks for the advice and the details on the Caltrate, Linda. I will probably wait until I get back from the trip I mentioned to you in the message I posted yesterday, but it gives me something positive to look forward to : )Toni


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

ToniB,You have a great trip and we will be here for you when you return.wanderindstar,If I remember right we had a bit of a time getting you started but I think with continued use the trigger foods will let up on you also.Take Care,Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Calcium supplements???My GI doc recommended Titralac which is calcium carbonate (420 mg tablet), but also contains glycerine, magnesium sterate, saccharin, spearmint oil and starch.Do any of you know how Titratac compares with Caltrate? I take 12 Titralac per day and it helps, but I certainly don't have to worry about C. IBS - D (24 years)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

echris,Glycerin is like a laxative (they have glycerine supposatories) and magnesium is also a laxative. I know Caltrate has 40 MG of magnesium but I think this is only enough to keep you from becoming constipated while taking the calcium. 40 MG is only 10% of the daily recommended amount of magnesium but if you are d type more than this can bring it on.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Caltrate 600 Plus VItamin D and MineralsPurple and White BoxIngredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 600 MG (calcium carbonate)Magnesium 40 MGZinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

When i first got to BB about 2 months ago,i had diarrhea,big time.I tried Calcium w magnesium(i had it in the house since i don t drink milk).I got so constipated and still is so bad...Now i m stuck....i don t no what to do...------------------Fuzzz (fed up with IBS)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Fuzzz,Let see if we can help. Are you on any other meds. Did you use the Caltrate in the purple and white box. How many did you take and how often. Did it work for a bit and the constipate you. Did you cut back when you felt constipated until you went.Linda


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

i did cut back....but never went..really went.------------------Fuzzz (fed up with IBS)


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

I just found this bb searching for lotronex. I have had ibs for 15 years now and in the past 3 years have been unable to go anywhere in the morning.My husband and I are leaving tomorrow evening for a long weekend and I have not been able to sleep afraid the D will come on the trip.I started taking lotronex last friday but have had terrible cramps and d all week. Also take 1 dose of Metamucil nightly. Would it be too late to start the Caltrate tomorrow?We are leaving about 6:00 pm but my main concern is for Sunday morning when we are headed to the NASCAR race at 5:00 am and will be facing about 2 hours of traffic with no bathrooms in sight. Is it ok to take the calcium with the Lotronex? Also, I have a bottle of OS Cal in my cabinet for tendonitis(sp) - would this be the same as Caltrate?Thank you so much for having this bb available. I always thought I was the only one who suffered from this - reading all of your stories has helped me tremendously.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would not recommend starting something new just before a big event as you have mentioned. What are the ingredients in the Oscal. My concern would be too much magnesium and that would cause diarrhea. When you took it before do you remember any bowel changes while you were on the Oscal.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda:I'm going to try the Caltrate you described. I'll let you know. Honestly, if it will constipate me, few people would be able to tolerate it. Must be made from fresh, partially dehydrated, cement.Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

Because the calcium with 300 mg of magnesium was giving me diarrhea, I quit taking it. But I found out I couldn't take the Caltrate because of the sucrose in it. I went looking for something else at the healthfood store.I couldn't find anything with a smaller amount of magnesium in it, but I did find Calcium 500 mg with Boron 2 mg per dose. (Country Life brand). The label said that "Boron is essential to maintaining a proper calcium balance and to help reduce bone loss."So far it seems to be working well for my IBS. I haven't had diarrhea, and I also have not been constipated, as long as I also drink one cup of coffee a day (in the morning with breakfast).


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

terrig-OsCal is very close to Caltrate, formula-wise. It's what I take and it works well for me.------------------Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

Hi, there!I have a question about caltrate...Would it help to eliminate the pains (both dull and sharp, consistant, and only once in a while) as well as helping D?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rio,The Calcium does help the pain because a lot of the pain is from having the diarrhea the cramps and spasms and gas. The calcium helps all of this. It dose take an adjustment period and time to find the amount that works for you. I have never had it so good since being on the calcium.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: although the Caltrate Plus has not constipated me (4/day), it sure seems easier on my teeth (I chewed the Titralac, resulting in a more difficult cleaning job for my dentist even though I use an Interplak toothbrush 2/day). I'll keep it up and let you know.We did go to an outdoor theatre last night (West Side Story) which was a treat. I had the typical IBS-D "what if I have to go ..."echrist


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Isn't calcium great! I've been taking Walgreen's Calcium+Minerals since LNAPE mentioned Caltrate about two years ago. I am free again to go pretty much where I want and stay as long as I want. I've cut back to one tablet with breakfast. Added SAMe, a non-prescription antidepressant, eat occasional yogurt, drink lots of water, and try to eliminate white flour products, sort of a high protein-low carbo diet. I just read about Evian water, which contains calcium and magnesium and am going to add that to my arsenal of anti-IBS-D products. My life is pretty darn good now with calcium added every day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Wow, I am so excited about finding this BB. I have had IBS for at least 12 years and always thought it was something you had to learn to live with. I am not nearly as bad as some of you sound, I mainly have to watch out for trigger foods. I had my first child 6 months ago and am nursing him full time. Because of his intollerences (guess he inherited my stomach) I have completely cut out dairy and Soy from my diet. Seems to be helping me, but of course there is the occasional 'Who Knows' and something gets to me. I just started taking acidophilus and am planning on switching to the CULTURELLE thanks to all of the success stories I have read about here. Seems to be that the lactobacillis GG is better than the acidophilus? After reading about the Caltrate I am running to the store to try that as well. I am so excited that I feel like there are some options out there and that maybe I can gain control of this terrible condition. I am also curious to see if the Caltrate helps because I couldn't understand it, when I was pregnant my IBS was virtually gone! But I had to LIVE on TUMS because of such bad heartburn. I wonder if the calcium was what helped all along? Anyone else have a similar experience? We'll see. Thanks for all the info. it's so great that we can all help each other in spite of the doctors!Claudia


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Claudia-I've lived on Tums and the last two years I've gotten better with calcium. Three weeks ago, I got out my rebounder [a 42" round trampoline, look up 'Nedak rebounder'] and bounced my way to health. In the last three weeks, I've only chewed 5-6 Tums. I used to do that many in a day. I bounced two minutes several times a day the first week and am now doing 5-6 minutes 4-5 times a day.The rebounder sits in our small living room, I bounce during the news, and sometimes at 3 a.m. when I can't sleep and usually go right to sleep afterwards. I'm a tad older than you and male. But the improvement in my well being in the last three weeks is phenomenal and I've lost a couple pounds. It's easier than jogging, burns more energy and is safer too.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

echris,I am glad you got to go to the theater. You did not say but I assume you made it without and episode.TB,I am very happy to hear you are still doing well with the calcium and be careful with the Evian water the magnesium in it may mess up the good thing you got going.Claudia,If you need some assistance with the caltrate please feel free to email me. And yes I do think because of the added calcium you were taking when you were pregnant could be the reason you did not get diarrhea during that time.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

TB-Thanks for the insight. I don't know if I am going to start bouncing any time soon, but my 6 month old keeps me extremely active and I have a regular exercise program. Thanks for sharing your experiences!ClaudiaLinda-Thanks for responding. I hope to start the calcium within the next day or two. I will let you know how it goes. I have spoke with some others who had an IBS remission during their pregnancy and were not taking extra calcium, I wonder if there is another aspect of pregnancy that helps....Hormones maybe??Something to look in to.Claudia


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: No problem at the outdoor theater. However, on the way into the theater, the line to the women's restroom (which was the only one visible from the sidewalk entrance) probably had 50 women in it. Those of us with IBS - D absolutely cringe whenever we see lines like that. Sure does make me stay away from my triggers for at least one day before any outting like this. Some of us "old-timers" (over 25 years of IBS - D) learned a long time ago not to try to fool our tummies. It's not worth it.echrist


----------



## Carla (Jul 25, 2000)

Linda - My thanks to you since finding this site a few months ago and the Caltrate suggestion. I've been troubled with IBS-D for 25 years. Like the others, nothing has worked until the Caltrate which has helped a lot. I've been on it for a few months now and found improvement. The last 3 days, I've been on penicillin for a tooth abcess and have had D problems the last three mornings. I hope I'm not reverting back or do you think it could be the penicillin? Thanks loads.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Carla,The medication is a most deffinate cause for diarrhea and stomach upset. You do need to take the full dose prescribed but after that you can get back to the Caltrate success you were having.Take Care it won't be long.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Carla: Make sure your doctor who prescribed the antibiotic knows you are taking the Caltrate. Antacids can interfere with the absorption of some antibiotics. Your pharmacist should also know if there's any problem.echrist


----------



## Carla (Jul 25, 2000)

Linda - Thanks for responding so promptly.It is so great to have found so many people who care. I felt I was alone with this problem for years - trying to hide it from people I work with, etc. Working with all men and one bathroom which is frequently occupied when I arrive at work has been such a problem for me. I take 2 Caltrate per day - one in the morning and one in the evening and it has helped.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Carla,If you are not getting the relief you need then you may want to up the dose to 3 tablets a day. This is what it takes for me to stay diarrhea free. And do check with the doctor or pharmacist about taking the calcium with the antibiotics. You may have to adjust to 1 or two hours apart.Linda


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I also wanted to add that not only does taking the calcium really help, it's also one of the more cheaper forms of treatment! I used to just constantly take Immodium. Going through one box a week. Even buying the generic form I was spending well over $25 a month on that alone.I went to try L-Glutamine and found the powder form to be $55!! Which was out of my league anyway!But with the calcium I can buy one months worth for maybe $7! And I take 3 a day! This really helps me cut the costs of having IBS. Just another advantage about it!







Jennifer


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Homebound,I wonder how much we have all spent on diarrhes products over the years. Maybe because the calcium is so cheap is why the drug cmpanies do not investigate the how and why it works for us with diarrhea. We will just have to keep spreading the word one by one and help as many as we can.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

Linda I just want to tell you i v stoped the calcium/magnesium pills completely.I'M taking i pill of magnesium at nite(i was told to take it then). I found other source of calcium,thanks to the people on the BB.I take almond *milk* and soya milk.It seem to agree with the stomach... Thank you for your help. I did go see the Md at the ER last nite.I'll have some test done,plus they did a blood test. Like i said take you for your help.







------------------Fuzzz (fed up with IBS)


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: I sent an e-mail to 3M (the company that markets the calcium supplement that my GI doc recommended and that I was taking up until I switched to try Caltrate 600 Plus). Titralac is a 420 mg tablet with only about 4 mg. of magnesium per tablet. I haven't really noticed much of a difference between the Caltrate and the Titralac, but it was nice just to have something that tasted different. As most IBS - D know, taste is something we gave up a long time ago in order to avoid triggers and the big D. Titralac, 420 mgcalcium carbonate glycine 15%starch 7%spearment oil 0.1%sodium saccharin 0.1%magnesium sterate 0.1%Like Caltrate 600 Plus, it's supposed to be very constipating. Guess that's why it helps me a little bit (along with the Lotronex, Levsin and the opium).echris (IBS - D, 25 years)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

echris,Maybe after you have been on the calcium for a bit you will be able to stop the other meds you are on. I hope things go well for you and please feel free to email me if you have questions.I know what you say about taste is true. I tried to eat bland food all the time to ward of those diarrhea attacks but that did not work either.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

The last few months have been terrible for me. I used to have my "attacks" every few weeks, but then it started every few days...unrelentless. Terrible cramps, nausea and vomiting and the big "D". I started reading this bulletin board during my desparate search for answers and ran across the calcium issue. I remembered that during the later parts of each of my two pregnancies, I rarely had any ibs problems, and then realized that I was taking TUMS like a fiend during the second and third trimesters secondary to terribly reflux/heartburn. Could the calcium have been the reason for the remission? Well, I now take TUMS several times a day and am amazed at the difference it has made. I have had only one episode in over two months.....a bloody miracle. Thanks for the insight!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

THANKS SO MUCH for bringing calcium to my attention. I just found this site last night. I already had calcium in my cupboard. I have taken several doses and have had no "blowouts" for over 24 hours. Just to give you an idea, I am 36 and have had this problem for several years. In fact, my wedding album has a photo of me in my dress and veil sitting on the toilet. This is really pitiful, but it was about time for me to come down the aisle and I couldn't leave the bathroom. I let the photographer take the picture because IBS is such a huge part of my life. I was afraid I would get to the alter and have to run to the restroom. I'm sure you ladies can relate to what I am saying. Yesterday, I worked out of town and used the DQ bathroom about 5 times and kept having big D (I call them "blowouts", do you?). I know the DQ employees must have thought I was weird. Anyway, I just thought that immodium was a permanent part of my life. I'm so excited to learn that a simple vitamin/mineral can make a difference. I'll let you know my progress. I guess you can feel the excitement in my "voice"! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

greyros,Thank you for posting your story and I am sure we all can relate. I am so happy you are able to get some relief with the Tums. Thanks for letting others know and maybe they too will give the calcium a try.Snoopy1,It is important to check the calcium you have and plan of using to help control the diarrhea does not contain too much magnesium. A lot of calcium supplements have a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium and if you are diarrhea type this would not work. The magnesium will add to the diarrhea problem. If you want to email me ingredients I will see if I see any problem with the calcium you have. You would not want to just take any calcium and think it will not work for you when it just may be the type you have one hand.Take care all and thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Bump for newbies.


----------



## LEELEE47 (Apr 11, 2000)

Linda,I just wanted to let you know that I have been taking Caltrate for a little over a month now and it really has helped me. I have Crohn's disease and was always plagued with D. After taking the calcium, I have firmer BM's and I don't have them quite as often. I have been in remission with my Crohn's for about two years, but always had D. Now I feel almost normal.Thanks for the tip,Lee Ann


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lee Ann,I am so happy the calcium has helped you so much. I know it has made a world of difference for me and many others. Just keep spreading the word because the only way for people to find out about it is from us who suffer and have found the relief we needed.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Hello--Linda, I find these comments interesting about Caltrate Plus--but are any of you still taking any other medication prescribed by a dr? Would that make a difference if I tried the Caltrate plus the other meds (Lotronex, Elavil, Clonzapen)? Please email me ASAP--I'd like to get this under control again. (CMGross69###cs.com


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

ConnieGI do not take any other meds for any reason right now. I would advise you to check with a pharmacist to see if taking calcium with the meds you mentions is a problem.Take Care and let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

I've been reading all these sucess stories about you IBS-D types and Caltrate - which I am assuming is a form of Calcium. I'm jealous because I'm IBS-C and I don't know of such a "cure". When I studied Anatomy and Physiology for my degree in Occupational Therapy I seem to recall that there is a balance of Calcium to Magnesium that control the expansion and contraction of muscle tissue. I take Magnesium to make me go and you take Calcium to stop. But if I take it constantly it causes intermittent spasms, so I have to rotate it with other things such as Aloe vera and beet and frozen castor oil pills. This just helps get rid of C, but not bloat and gas and pain.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, Had to add this just to make it 100.------------------Life is something that happens when you are doing other things....SO LIVE IT UP!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The ratio of Calcium to Magnesium is 2 to 1. That is why folks with diarrhea cannot take just any type of calcium if it contains that much magnesium it is not going to help the diarrhea only make it worse. I do believe the right combination of both can help both diarrhea suffers and those of you who are constipated. Finding the right amount for you is key, and being consistent with it. I can not help much with the constipation part because that has never been a problem for me but if someone is willing to work that out maybe we all can be helped.Thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: Some of the calcium success BB members may be interested to know that the new miracle drug, Lotronex, contains both lactose and magnesium. They probably mix these in to help to counter the constipation that so many patients get from Lotronex.I have an e-mail in to the MSDS people at GlazoWellcome to find out precisely how much of each is contained in the one little blue pill. I'm sure these ingredients don't make it any better for the real IBS - D people.Isn't IBS - D fun!! We get surprises almost every day.echris (IBS - D, 24 years, on Lotronex and Calcium supplements)


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

echris,I would be interested to know how much magnesium is contained in the Lotronex also. Maybe calcium could be a better choice than the Lotronex for IBS D without any of the side effects caused by Lotronex.Thanks Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: GlaxoWellcome said that Lotronex contains 68% Lactose and .5% magnesium sterate. Thus, a 1 mg tablet of Lotronex would have .7 mg of lactose and less than .5 mg of magnesium.I guess this compares very favorably with the 40 mg. of magnesium in a Caltrate 600 Plus tablet.echris


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Linda: I gave you "funny" numbers. The lactose is 68% of the weight of the entire table (only 1 mg of which is the elosetron). Without knowing the weight of the tablet, it's impossible to know how much lactose or magnesium is in each tablet. I find out from GlaxoWelcome.echris


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I will be waiting to hear what you find out.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

I was wondering what kind i should get? Some of yu have said "pink and white box" and some have said "purple and white box" if some one could please tell me what ones to buy I would appreciate it! Thank You All!!Wish me luck...lol Kendra


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kendra,Do try the purple and white box first. It has been the most successful for many. Please feel free to email me if you have questions.Linda


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

The success with Caltrate is amazing. I wonder why doctors aren't clued in to this?!! I am to the point now that I have pretty much given up on most doctors....


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

I am so thankful for finding this BB!! I can't wait to try Caltrate!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I don't know if you are the person who recommeded Caltrate to me. I was on another website. I was suffering misreably with constant D and cramps. Then I would walk around feeling bloated and full of gas. So I started taking high fiber and other herbs for the symptoms. They helped but I was even more gassy. I saw the Caltrate on the chat room I was looking at and decided that I was desperate enough to try it. I have been taking Caltrate Plus 500 and started with 1/2 tablet before lunch and dinner. I have not experimented with trigger foods yet but the safe foods in combination with the Caltrate seem to work and have been working for about 3 weeks. I am still nervous because sometimes you take something that seems to work and then it doesn't. If that happens I will up the dose. I don't know why it works - do you??? I also read an article that said more than 1200mg of calcuim daily can be dangerous so I think people need to be careful when they are taking 1800mg + what is in their food daily. Anyway, I am crossing my fingers that I can continue to manage the IBS with the Caltrate and thank you a million times for this advice.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lbhiker,I do go to other IBS boards to find others who I think may benefit from the calcium and I do think I wrote to you. Anyway at least you are here and giving it a try and having some success. I was so shocked at first and told not one for 3 months that I thought I found a solution to my years of diarrhea attacks and it was as simple as taking a calcium supplement. It takes awhile to become confident in the calcium so you can go on with a normal life. Just remember to take it and take it on a regular basis and you should do fine. They are discovering every day how calcium is helping so many conditions and I am so glad it is helping you as it is me.Take Care and spread the word.Linda


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

How does this stuff work if you have kidney stone problems? I was told my stones may have been caused by an excess of calcium in my body (no gallbladder too) which I find odd b/c I am lactose intolerant and really haven't got into taking vitamins like I should so I don't know where the excess calcium would have come from. I want to try it, but I also don't want another kidney stone to start up.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Auroraheart,I sent you an email on how the calcium works and can help. You can also check out the calciuminfo.com site for more info on kidney stones. The latest research seems to indicate that taking calcium helps to prevent kidney stones rather than cause them.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

LNAPE,Was curious to know if the Caltrate also got rid of the gas that comes with IBS-D? I still have that problem. I have also been reading about this Sprouted grains bread. Any experience with that?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi, Linda, I've been fascinated by all this info on Caltrate. You said in an earlier post to take it and take it on a regular basis. How does that affect people like me (IBS-D)? I go through nice long stretches of time with no problems, and then when I get into an "attack phase" I'll have it between 1 to 4 days out of the week. Won't I get C if I take it on a regular basis? I was just wondering if it's something that can be done on an "as needed" basis. Thanks for any advice, take care!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lbhiker,When you first start the calcium it does for some cause a bit of gas. It is not painful and does go away in a few days as your body adjust to the added calcium. I have not tried the bread because I do very well with the calcium and I eat pretty much what I want and I do not need any other meds for any other reason.diamondgirl,Because you do not get diarrhea every day you may be able to take 1/2 tablet daily or one tablet daily and remain diarrhea free.Taking calcium is a preventative the way it works so you must take some amount daily to keep the diarrhea under control. It soaks up the excess bile and water in the intestines and gives us a more solid BM. It is not something to take after you have the diarrhea because it will not work that fast like immodium. Keeping the diarrhea is the key and taking the calcium daily helps do that. You will have to work with it to see how much you need. Maybe around the monthly cycle if you get worse then you may want to take more. Or if you feel you are getting constipated then you may want to skip a day.Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bumpbump


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

To all fellow IBS sufferersI have also tried the Caltrate Plus 600 and it has worked very well in controlling the D within days indeed. I can eat really well now. I take only 1/2 a tab in the morning and evening. More and I would feel C.So, do try it!Choonh


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

What can I say Linda, and all those who replied to post about Caltrate and the UK.I started taking Calcium tablets last Sunday evening, and I haven't had a problem since. If anything, I have been slightly C, but I would rather that than D anyday.Before, I would have to 'go' at least twice before I left the house for work. Now, I seem to 'go' about ten o'clock in the morning. Nice firm logs, what a nice change! And not half as urgent as before.I have not felt this good for about seven years, before IBS, and what better time to find out about Calcium than just before I embark on a camping holiday on Monday. This is the first time in seven years I am actually looking forward to my holiday (Mind you, for six years we didn't go on one because of my cronic D!!!)I am sooooooooo happy, I just hope it lasts!.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Daisy Chain,Isn't this a great place. I am so glad you are getting relief and I know just how you feel I suffered for over 23 years. Being afraid to live life to the fullest because of this. You may want to cut one of the calcium doses out or cut it in half so you do not get constipated. I do believe that is worse than diarrhea but it is hard to say when it is something us diarrhea people rarely if ever have.I do things now I would never allow myself to do before finding the relief I have from taking calcium. Tomorrow I am going to the brand new Paul Brown Stadium here is Cincinnati. Do not know where the bathrooms are or how far I will have to walk from the parking area or what for food options are but it is the first game in the new stadium and I have the chance to be there and I have no fear about doing that.You take care,Linda


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Linda,I started taking Caltrate 600 1/2


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Linda,(sorry, I screwed up)I started taking Caltrate 600 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night a week ago. No problems since. I had a doctor's visit on Wed. night, and I talked to him about my IBS flare ups, and I mentioned the calcium. Right away he prescribed Lotronex for me to try. He said he hasn't heard anything about Caltrate helping IBS. Well, I'm sticking with the Caltrate! All these people can't be wrong, and I find it amazing that doctors are in the dark about this. Thank you for all your advice and help.


----------



## kati (Aug 18, 2000)

Hi Linda,You contacted me through another bulletin board and told me about Caltrate. My problem is I just went to the doctor Tuesday and he prescribed Cholestyramine along with the Lotonex I am already taking, which didn't work too well. The Cholestyramine is for high cholesterol, but he said it often helps people with my D problem. I want to start Caltrate, but have to report back to the doctor in a month to tell him if his treatment helps. The Caltrate would be safer in my opinion, so I may try it first. I have suffered with my problem for many years (12) and am weary of the restrictions it puts on your life. This bulletin board has been very helpful. Thank you for telling me about it. This is my first posting, so I hope it turns out okay. Kati------------------kati


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

diamond girl,I just think doctors only prescribe what the drug companies offer and calcium as mentioned above is too cheap of a solution and it is not given.If you want any help just let me know. The calcium works very well for a lot of us and I can help you sort out any problems you may be having getting adjusted to it if you would like to try it.Kati,Check you email and if you need help I am here for you.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

LNAPE, going on my fourth week of the Caltrate Plus and the Dis almost gone and the gas has improved as you said. I had only two "not bad" bouts of diarrehea. That happened after I cheated and ate garlic bread or another food that normally sets me off. I still keep up with the high fiber so that I don't get constipated - as much. Just wanted to let you know that someone at work shared with me that they had IBS symptoms and without even getting tested, they got a prescription for a drug called Levib or something like that. I urged her to get the tests but to also try the Caltrate. She definitely sounds like a textbook IBS-D case. I hope this works for her once she gets a firm diagnosis. It has improved my life even if I still have to watch what I eat. I wonder if I will always have to keep away from my trigger foods while I take the Caltrate?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lbhiker,You will be able to eat more of a variety of foods after you have been on the calcium a while. As you said even though you had diarrhea a couple of times it was not nearly as bad as before. This sounds like you are on the right track. Just be consistent and you will be fine and will be able to enjoy more foods you could not eat before. I now eat lots of veggies I avoided. I do get some indigestion with the acidic foods but I can have them in small portions and do fine.Take Care and let me know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Linda,I posted on the 18th to say I felt wonderful having taken Calcium tablets, however, I have had a bit of a set back the last two days







When I posted I was taking two tablets before I went to bed. But on Friday, I thought I would try taking one with every meal (as you do), but I seem to have had a set back. Do you think it is still OK to take two at night, period? Has anyone else found this to be better for them, or am I just a 'one off'?I am going on holiday tomorrow, but will check this post before I go, as I worried I am 'doing it wrong'!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Daisy Chain,You must be an original. Taking 2 at once has not been the rule of thumb for having success with the calcium. But if that has worked for you it would not be harmful to do so.When you take calcium carbonat about 40% of the dose gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste and while it is in the intestines it is soaking up excess water and bile and this is what helps us with the diarrhea problem. Taking regular doses trhoughout the day is what is most helpful for most where the excess calcium can do its work throughtout the day. Like I said if the 2 at night does it for you then go with it. You are the first though doing it that way that I know of.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

LNAPE:Here's an article that discusses the effect that calcium has on diarrhea: Calcium carbonate treatment of diarrhoea in intestinal bypass patients. Steinbach G, Lupton J, Reddy BS, Lee JJ, Kral JG, Holt PREur J Gastroenterol Hepatol 1996 Jun 8:6 559-62 Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol ï¿½ Volume 8 ï¿½ Issue 6 OBJECTIVE: To study the effect of supplemental calcium carbonate on faecal water, calcium, bile acid and lipid concentration and output in intestinal bypass subjects with diarrhoea.DESIGN: Prospective, single-arm treatment trial of oral calcium carbonate, 2400 or 3600 mg Ca2+ per day, given for 12 weeks. METHODS: Faecal constituents were determined in wet or lyophilized stool of 24-h collections at baseline and at 12 weeks of study. Calcium was measured by absorption spectrophotometry. Bile acids, long-chain fatty acids and short-chain fatty acids were analysed by gas chromatography. RESULTS: In 15 subjects, calcium supplementation reduced bowel frequency by a mean of 49%, faecal wet weight by a mean of50% (1292 to 646 g per day), and dry weight by a mean of 36%, P < 0.001. Faecal waterconcentration was reduced from 76.4 +/- 1% to 70.2 +/- 2%, P < 0.01. Faecal waterconcentration was inversely correlated with dry faecal calcium concentration (r = -0.75 P = 0.00001). CONCLUSION: Calcium reduces the diarrhoea of intestinal bypass patients. It is suggested that the constipating effect of calcium may be related to reduction in faecal water.******** At least this article shows the someone, somewhere, is studying the effects of calcium on patients with diarrhea.echris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

I have just discovered this BB and I am SO excited there is someone (besides my doctor and my poor husband) who I can talk to about IBS. I am a +/-4 year IBS/d sufferer. I am currently taking Librax and even though this med has helped alot, I have still had several "episodes" since I started taking it. I also take a hormone replacement and Miacalcin. I have been taking 1500mg of calcium for many years but have always just bought whatever was the cheapest! For the last couple of years I have taken Centrum multi-vitamin supplements (Silver until recently - now take Performance). After reading about magnesium on this BB I checked the bottles and realized that Silver has 100mg magnesium and Performance has 40mg! Do any of you know if there is a multi-vitamin supplement with NO magnesium since the Caltrate has 40mg?I stopped all caffeine about 6 months ago and have been playing "what if" with my diet. I can't pinpoint many foods that cause episodes so I'm eating via trial by error.Thanks to all of you who are sharing your stories and information.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Soozie:The calcium preparation with the lowest magnesium level that I have been able to find is: Titralac from 3M company. It has something like 1 mg of magnesium.echris


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

echris,actually I meant a multi-vitamin supplement with little or no magnesium.thanks for your reply.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Soozie,Sometimes a multi vitamin may add to the diarrhea so be careful.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

burp


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

I am on Levbid 3 times/day (one before breakfast, one before dinner, and one at bedtime) and see moderate improvement from IBS-d. I'd like to try Caltrate. Does anyone know if there is a problem taking Levbid as well as the Caltrate?


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Just to clear this up before I go shopping - I buy Caltrate 600 in the purple and white box and take 1/2 tablet with each meal - is that right? I am having a very bad day and have to take my daughter to the eye doctor in a couple of hours. I guess it's more Imodium for me. I hate that though, because for two or three days I won't go at all, and then - look out!! Hope there's nothing on my calendar for Thursday.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

sis,You should be just fine taking the Levbid with the calcium but to be sure call the pharmacy and check there.slb,You have got the Caltrate in the purple and white box and start with 1/2 tablet with each meal.Let me know how you are and if I can help.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

burpburp


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

excuse me


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

LNAPE,I'm new to the bb,so glad I found it.I've had IBSD since I was nine years old,just turned 36.Until just a few years ago I did'nt know my problem even had a name.It's wonderful to find out I'm not the only one.Just wanted to tell you I started the calcium carbonate about a month ago and have felt really good so far. Only had a D problem a couple times on the calcium, but for the most part I feel great. Thanks so much for all the info.


----------



## Ed22q (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you for bringing Caltrate to my attention. I am 69 years old and have had IBS for most of my life. I have tried various medications and remedies with little success. Caltrate has given me the most relief of all. I'm not cured but now have more control than I've had for a long time. Caltrate 600Plus is available without magnesium. You mentioned that magnesium is not helpful for diarrhea. Do you feel it is necesssary or helpful to get thr purple and white box with the magnesium. Keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

I take 1000 Mg. of calcium citrate w/500 mg. of magnesium. I was told that in order for the calcium to be effective, you need this ratio. Now I'm hearing that magnesium acts as a laxative! Maybe instead of taking Lotronex, I should just change my calcium formula! Although, I have been on Lotronex for about 10 days now and the constant urgencey feeling has gone! Now I only go once in the am, but it is still loose and watery. What to do? any suggestions?Michele


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

LNAPE!!!!!!!!!!What can I say but, THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!!!! I have a life again!!! You gave me wonderful advice, and I can't thank you enough!! After all the DR's and their ideas and meds, nothing and now....LIFE!!! I've 1 or 2 bouts with IBS(D) but I can see that changing. They are few and far between now!!!! So Thank You again!!!GOd Bless You!!






































































Kendra


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Chrissy,I am glad to hear of your success in such a short time after having such a life as a child and to age 36 and no one was able to help. Keep us posted on how you are.Ed22g,If you are having success with the pruple and white bottle do not mes with it. It dose contain 40 MG of magnesium which is only 10 of the recommended dose daily so if you take 3 tablets to stay diarrhea free you only ger 120mg which is not enough to add to the diarrhea just enough to get some of the calcium absorbed and not get constipated from taking the calcium carbonate. Stick with what works.Michele, You are most diffinately using the wrong calcium to try to control the diarrhea. In normal folks or ones with constipation the type you mentioned may be okay for them but not for someone who suffers diarrhea. 500 MG of Magnesium is probably giving you the diarrhea. If you are on Lotronex and still getting diarrhea it has got to be the calcium you are using I would think. It is your choice to continue the Lotronex maybe without the calcium it will control things for you. If you want to stop the Lotronex and just ry the calcium the try the Caltrate 600 Plus in the purple and white box. Each tablet only has 40 mg of magnesium which should be fine.Kendra,Your success is what keeps me coming back and bumping up the message in hope others will take the plunge and try the calcium. It is so amazing how fast it can work after such a long time of suffering. You take care and help to spread the word on the calcium and let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Linda, I am new to the board but just read all of the success stories. My personal story was posted on the board tonight if you care to read. Have you ever heard of Cal-Max. I bought it off of TV. Was pretty expensive. I have not disciplined myself into taking it. Why, I don't know. Have no problem doing things for other people, just myself. Please let me know if you know anything about this product. They discussed Fibromyalgia and IBS. Thanks, PK


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

PK44,You need to be careful and check to see the ingredients of the CalMax to see how much magnesium it contains. In a lot of calcium products there is a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium and this would not be good for you to take if you are having diarrhea. I sent you an email with the calcium info. Email me if you have questions.Let me know the ingredients in the Cal Max.Linda


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi.It is real important that everyone using calcium supplements read this press release off the AP Wire about lead in calcium supplements and adjust their use accordingly. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000079.html MNL www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-20-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2000)

Although I am not yet diagnosed with IBS, (pretty sure I have it though) I would like to try the Caltrate. My question is this: I know there is some concern about calcium supplements interfering with thyroid medication. Does anyone know how close together the two can be taken? Any suggestions on how to time it? I usually take my thyroid supplement right before bed.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump


----------



## Karen G. (Sep 7, 1999)

I just celebrated my one year anniversary of taking the Caltrate Plus and what a wonderful year it has been. My husband and I just got back from a 5 day vacation in San Francisco (we are from the East coast)and it was a great trip. A year and a week ago, I would never have even considered getting on an airplane for a 5 hour trip, much less drives through unfamiliar countryside. Caltrate is the BEST, and thanks Linda so much for all of your help.Karen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Karen,Thank you for posting how well you have been doing. I too have had the chance to go on lots of trips now that I would never have considered before. Even eating at airport restraunts between filghts. Something most people do without a thought. It will be 2 years of posting coming up in October about the calcium and I wish I knew just how many we have helped with just this simple solution. You take care and continue to enjoy life and make up for all the lost time during the time you were suffering.Take Care,Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 09-29-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Everyone seems to be talking specifically about Caltrate. What about a generic Calcium supplement? Should I take the Calcium + Magnesium supplement? PPl are also talking about the number of pills (Caltrate), but how about some dosages in mg, please?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Unrulygirl,Check your email I have sent you info on what calcium ingredients to purchase. You can get store brands with the same ingredients as the caltrate brand and they work just as well. Take the list of ingredients to the store and read the label. Don't let the sales clerk talk you into just calcium carbonate any brand they have. Try to get on as close to the caltrate it seems to work the best.Email me if you need help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2000)

Going on 4 days of NO D!!!! Using Caltrate only, and it's working so far. Yesterday I felt a little sick before using the bathroom, but it lasted only a minute or two, then had a NORMAL bm. Today, felt like I had to go, but wasn't sure..LOL...then had another normal bm. My gosh, the things I write here! Will keep you posted.....


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rem thanks for posting and you can talk about any poop problems here that you can not speak of anyplace else. It sounds like the calcium is helping so stick with and slowly add foods you could not eat before and you should do fine.Let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

Day 7, and no signs of D!!! Today I took a Caltrate and ate 2 pieces of toast for breakfast, then about 2pm I took a Caltrate and had some pasta for lunch. Then for dinner I made a homemade chicken pot pie with the sauce made with half and half (usually a huge no-no!), and I am fine. Had two NORMAL bm's today and feel fine.Since my D was always calmed down at night, I am taking 2 Caltrate per day, one before I eat anything for breakfast, and one before I eat anything for lunch, and I don't take one before dinner. Anyway the Pot Pie was something I could not eat even at night.This is wonderful so far and I highly recommend those of you with D to try the Caltrate 600 Plus chewables.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rem,You may consider that the calcium you take with the meal is not the one that is actually helping you for that meal it is the previous dose that has time to work its way through the body soaking up excess bile and water to give that normal firm BM. So if the morning is your worst time take one at dinner to help you in the morning. But I must say if you are doing so good continue as you are and only switch the dose if you think it may help that way.Linda


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Linda,NO D ATTACKS FOR A WHOLE MONTH NOW!!














Even during my period!! I'm very happy with how I've been feeling, and I pray that it lasts. I'm very religious about taking my Caltrate. I just found out a friend of mine has IBS and I told her about the Caltrate. She took this info to her doctor, who told her, yes, calcium is helpful in treating D. Wow, a doctor who knows about it! Anyway, a million thanks again and again!!







dg


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

diamondgirl,I am so happy for you and I am shocked that any doctor really acknoledege that calcium can be binding and this could help someone with diarrhea.I too am faithful to taking the calcium everyday and this is the only way I am able to live a normal life. I sometimes do not take one on purpose to see and yes after two years if I skip one within about 12 hours the diarrhea is back.So amazing to me still.Take Care All,Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2000)

Just wanted to check in......I am still D free! This is so nice after all these years, I can't tell you how great it is. I have slowly been trying many different foods that I could not eat before, during the day, and so far, so good. Really, folks, you ought to try it and give it a few days, just don't take it one time and give up.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rem Thanks for posting. I know how excited you are right now because I have been there. Eating things you thought you could not tolerate and doing just fine. I am so happy for you and keep me posted with your progress.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2000)

Day 11....D FREE! I e-mailed Linda today about my big test today. I have also posted elsewhere in this forum about this. I am now taking 3 Caltrate 600 Plus Chewables. Now, sit down D sufferers, because reading this may send you running to the bathroom....hehe! The food listed below have been some of my worse trigger foods.My test today: About 11am today I had two fried eggs, with the yolks runny, one piece of toast, and some bacon crumbled on top. 45 minutes later I did have to "go", but it was a normal bm with no great urgency before, no pain, no nothing out of the ordinary. I also had Fritos today, and hot dogs for dinner. How's that for one with IBS-D? Yes, try Caltrate, it does not hurt to try.I even had a meeting this evening and ate my dinner BEFORE going.....I was nervous about it, needless to say...but all was fine. My heartfelt thanks to Linda and all her help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2000)

Hello Linda,I didn't have time to read all of the posts(work time constraints), but managed to get through most of them so I apologize if this question is redundant. Can people who experience not only IBS-D, but IBS-C benefit from taking Caltrate?About 2 years ago when I was diagnosed, I was having D about 7-9 times a day and over the last year I have made a number of changes in my lifestyle(i.e. diet, exercise,)and have seen a change in my bowel movements. Many times now, I can't seem to go even though I have the urge. However, this week I have suffered from D for the last three days which is quite unusual. I'm thinking about starting the Caltrate and wanted to get your advice. I also suffer from severe bloating and gas and I'm hesitant about starting Caltrate due to some of the users' talk about the gas they have experienced with taking this. Lord knows I couldn't handle anymore bloating and gas. Your continued advice would be greatly appreciated.Sincerely,ZsaZsa


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

ZsaZsa,You can use the calcium if you are D and C but you have to pay close attention to your body while doing so. If you are having a current bout of diarrhea attacks start with 1/2 tablet with each meal. The calcium does help the bloating and cramping and starting out with small dose helps with not getting too much gas or indigestion at first. For you maybe a 1/2 tablet in the morning with breakfast and 1/2 tablet at dinner will do. You just need to try different ways for your condition. If you notice you are not going the the bathroom just stop the calcium until you go then start back.I hope this helps.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Linda,Thank you for your speedy follow up. I purchased the Caltrate Plus(purple and white box)over the weekend and started with half a tablet with dinner yesterday. Today, I will try a half tablet with both breakfast and dinner. I am really hoping for good results like so many others out there! I will keep you posted on my progress. Thanks again for your advice.ZsaZsa


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Linda, First, I just want to thank you for continuing to stick with us and all your help. I was using Citrucel and it helped along with the Caltrate Plus, but not all that great and I got tired of drinking that stuff. Anyway, I read on here that you recommended that a multiple vitamin may cause problems. Well, I tried not taking my multiple vitamin/mineral and it was like someone turned down the faucet about 80%!!!!!! I had been religiously taking it thinking that it would help me be healthier. I am not using the Citucel anymore, just the Caltrate + D 3 times a day. I still don't have what I remember as normal BMs, but am doing better. No urgency, no gas ( a little, but I think normal people have a little gas) and soft slightly formed bms. Foods don't seem to trigger it. Is there anything else I can do? Thanks again!Pat


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Pat H,It sounds like you are on the rigth track. I know it takes a bit longer for some to get complete relief than others so stay faithful to the calcium 3 times a day or even if you wanted if you still have a slight problem take an extra on with a snack at bed time.The gas should subsided also as your body adjust to the calcium and you should be able to eat better thus not need to take the multi vitamin. I am glad this confirms my results with the multi vitamins also they caused me to have more diarrhea when I took them.Stay in touch and let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Reporting in! This is Day 20 for me, and all is well. As a matter of fact it seems that my body is adjusting better every day as far as my bowels go. I can't believe how normal it's all getting! Yesterday I was a little worried, I had eaten some of those noodles for lunch, that you just add hot water to....didn't realise just how much FAT is in those! Anyway, in about half an hour I felt like I had to go...but not quite...I thought, OH NO, I am going to get D from that! Then another half an hour went by and I did go....normally. What the Caltrate does, as Linda has explained, it soaks up all that extra liquid FAST, so when you do "go" it's normal and without the urgency. I have noticed a small, very small, amount of gas, but not bad, and no bad smell.This is wonderful! Oh, I should mention that I take Caltrate 600 Plus Chewables, 3 times a day with food.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rem,Thanks again for letting us know how well you are doing with the Caltrate calcium supplement. Isn't it amazing.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

I have just been diagnosed with Crohn's and a friend says Caltrate helps her alot i am gonna try it and see if it helps me I am on so much medications now and none seem to help much have constant severe pelvic pain in abdomen mainly right side. Somedays it is a effort to get out of bed or off the couch.Any advice would be alot of help to me feel free to e-mail me with any suggestions you may have. Thanks


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi again, Linda (i just posted on the other calcium thread too!)I read your post about taking multivitamins and getting D. I've been taking One a Day women's formula every morning with my 1/2 calcium and so far, so good. Do you think maybe it's because the first two ingredients listed are calcium carbonate and starch?







I forgot to mention this in my other post. dg


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Hi Linda,I've been reading about the success that people are having with caltrate and I thought I might give it a try.Here are my symptoms: I would say I am IBS-D, although I only get a true D a couple of times a week. I mainly have small to medium formed, soft stools once to three times a day. I have heard that the calcium can bulk you up.What dosage do you think I should try, how many times a day and is there a difference between the chewable and the pill form?Thanks for your help!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

diamondgirl,It could be a factor about the calcium and starch but if you start to have attacks again they you should probably stop the one a day for a bit to see if this is it. Terrifictwo,If you do not get the diarrhea attacks you may be able to firm thing up enough by taking 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 in the evening with you meals. Yes the chewable caltrate is the same and the tablet but it has sugar that the other doesn't have so it taste good.Let me know how you do and if I can help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Thanks for your reply, Linda.I bought Caltrate 600+D in the pink and white box. Should I have bought the purple and white instead?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Hi...i notice after reading a lot of the posts on here that many take the chewable tablets...is there any advantage to that over the pills that you take and swallow with water?...thanks...


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Terrifictwo,You may get the relief with the Caltrate in the pink and white box but if you do not do not give up until you try the purple and white box. It has some added minerals that may also help. Let me know how you do.Pepetaco,The chewable have the same ingredients as the Purple and white box of caltrate and should work just as well.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2000)

Thank you Linda - will let you know!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Hi everyone! Day 24, and feeling great. My hubby and I are going shopping in Portland tomorrow, and this will be another big day for me....we are going to have lunch while OUT







)) It used to be if I was away from home all day I would never, ever eat anything. Life has changed....thanks to Linda and to Caltrate.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

rem,Thanks for checking in with your success. I know just exactly how you are feeling. Shopping and eating out such a common event was so scarry for me a while back also. I know your husband has a new appreciation for you now being able to do such simple things with him once again. Have a great time.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Linda:I am taking in all this information about Caltrate and thought I should give it a try. I have D attacks very spontaneously - doesn't matter what I eat or what time of the day I eat. It is very frustrating - don't want to go out to restaurants with my family because I am afraid I might need to use the bathroom immediately after I eat! I sometimes will go one-two days without D, but it can hit at any time. I want to try the Caltrate, it seems to have much success from reading the responses on the board. I hope it works for me! Thanks for all the information - this website has really informed me!Debbie...


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi, Linda, just checking in since making the switch from Caltrate to Nature Made Calcium. It's been a week, and so far, no problems. But I am on my period right now, so I'll see how I do through that. Sometimes I'll get an unexpected D attack at the end of my period. So that'll be the test for this new calcium brand!







dg


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

diamondgirl,Have you noticed your period cramps and diarrhea have lessened since being on the calcium. It took about 3 months of taking the calcium regularly to notice that for me. If I did get diarrhea at that time it would be so mild I did not consider it a problem. Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2000)

edit[This message has been edited by terrifictwo (edited 11-01-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Linda!Sorry if this is a double post (couldn't find my first one!).I started the Caltrate in the purple and white box today. How long will it take for me to notice a change in my BMs (usually they are soft to loose, occasional D, but not too often - sorry to be graphic!)?Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

terrifictwo,It is different for all of us. I had results the first day. Some have taken it for 3 months before it worked. Be consistent and because it is just loose and not diarrhea all the time start with 1/2 tablet at breakfast and lunch. If you still have a problem in 2 or 3 days while doing this then add one at lunch. Then if you still have a problem go to a full tablet say if your diarrhea is in the morning take the full tablet at dinner and keep the 1/2 tablet dose at breakfast and lunch. Just play with it a bit until you find what is right for you.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Linda,Thanks again for your help! Sorry I posted in two places, but I was having some computer trouble!I took a whole one at lunch today and I plan on taking another whole one tonight with dinner. I probably would have started slower, but I am trying to get rid of these leg cramps as you know.Will keep you posted and thanks again!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 11-22-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2000)

Been on Calcium for a few months now and it has changed my life. I take 3 a day, but still take one immodium every other day. Not only do I generally only have to go to the bathroom twice a day now (regular, formed stool), but I rarely have the urgency and pain. Most of the time when I feel the urge to go to the bathroom, I can hold it for up to 2 hours before it really starts to bug me! I even had some C the other day! What a difference. I used to have D like 10 times a day. I go out to eat more often and am not as afraid to go further and further from my home to find a restaurant.It's amazing folks. Please try it!Highway


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it seems to work for D. what does it do for C?tom bell


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Highway,I am so glad you came back to post how you were doing. It sounds like you are having great success as I have and many others. It takes a while to readjust to the freedom and get yourself to eat out and eat out more than 15 min from home. Pass the word on to whomever you can because it is as you say life changing.trbell,If you are constipated please do not try it but you may get some relief by taking a magnesium supplement but do start with a very low MG because it can cause you to have diarrhea. Take Care all and thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Highway,I forgot to mention if you feel you are getting constipated just skip one dose and this usually fixes that. If I stop the calcium in about 12 hours the diarrhea does return. I too must take 3 every day to stay diarrhea free and living my life.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2000)

Thanks Linda. I have skipped a dose every now and again to avoid constipation. Still, all things considered, I'd rather have the C than the constant D!Another anecdote: Actually had a cup of coffee for the first time in years. AND NO D!! Amazing!Highway


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You have made my day by posting how well you are doing. Take Care,Linda


----------



## Deana (Dec 12, 2004)

I am in canada so what is it I buy.Is it over the counter calcium or do I get this from my doc.please let me know what to ask for...the dycetel she had me try has calcium in it I do believe,...Guess since I am so new at this IBS that I am a bit confused and besides that we can't always get the same stuff in canada as you can over there and vice versa..Deana!!!


----------



## Brendy (Oct 31, 2000)

Say, TVWATCHER, tell your daughter there is a chewable supplement she can take, it is called Caltrate 600 Plus Chewables calcium dietary supplement with vitamin D and minerals. You can buy it at Walmart or Walgreens. I know about this as I have trouble swallowing pills also.Brenda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Yes that is true it comes in a orange and white box and has the same ingredients except a little added flavoring for the taste.I lot of people have a hard time with the tablet so the chewable should works just as well. Thanks for posting everyone.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

I just wanted to say Thanks for the info onIBS-D and calcium. I started taking Caltratea few weeks ago. It did take a few days, I was on my monthly, to work. It was workingwell for me at 2x day with meals. We wentto Disneyland for the weekend and I forgotto take my dinner pill. I paid for it bigtime the next day, and had to take lomotilfor relief. Needless to say I remembered after that. This last weekend I had some major dental work done and was on narcoticpain relief. Knowing that narcotics cause Cfor me I stopped taking the calcium. I stillgot C, but I don't think as bad as if I hadcontinued the calcium. Today I no longerneed the pain pills and have started calciumagain. I hope there is a smooth transition.Just wanted to say it is helping me. As others have pointed out, it is not a curebut does treat the symptom.Thanks, Angela


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Angela,Your post shows me that as I have stated before it is not the current dose you are taking that helps it is the previous dose that has had time to work its way through the system to soak up bile and water. So you were able to have a good day at Disneyland but it got you the next day. For me it takes about 12 hours for the diarrhea to return if I stop the calcium.I am very happy you are getting relief and you do understand how to take it or not take it. Taking pain meds cause constipation so stopping the calcium for a bit at that time was a perfect solution.Take Care,Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 11-14-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2000)

Linda,I've been reading all these Caltrate success stories but I worry about taking too much calcium. I just read the following in the Women"s Health News, "What happens to that extra-unabsorbed calcium? Some gets into your muscles, causing them to contract too much, and even contributing to muscle cramps and "unexplainable" pains such as fibromyalgiaSome gets stuck in your joints, where it can cause arthritisSome collects in your kidneys, where it can form kidney stonesAnd some collects in your arteries, where it forms rock-hard plaque deposits that contribute to heart disease!"I think this all sounds rather scary to me and I wonder if getting rid of one problem justifies setting yourself up for more serious problems. Heart disease sounds pretty final to me! I wonder if Calcium only takes care of the immediate problem but really does not take care of the underlying problem of IBS. It's still there so you really have only put a band-aid on the problem and nothing else. Is it REALLY such a good idea to be pushing Calcium to this extent, would it not be better to take care of the reason why you have diarrhea in the first place? I really worry about the large amounts of calcium being taken by so many people, is it going to come back and haunt them later?Casey


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do see your concern. The daily recommended dose of calcium for most adults is 1500 to 2000 MG a day. Most of us take less to control the diarrhea. As far as finding the reason for the diarrhea mine I believe is the removal of the gall bladder which I can not put back. It needed to be removed because it was diseased.Calcium in the amounts above should not cause any normal functioning person a real problem as you mention.More and more each day calcium has been shown to be of great help in PMS, colon cancer, bone problems in later and it is now recommended women start watching the calcium intack at an earlier age.So we all have to do what we feel is best for us and I think taking calcium daily is much better than taking anti spasmodics anti anxiety pills and other meds offered for diarrhea on a daily basis they do not help.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Having just made ANOTHER doctor's appointment for this 21-year fiasco, I started documenting my IBS/lactose intolerance history for the new doc. Just on whim I started reading about Crohn's and ended up at this website. I literally have spent the entire day reading everyone's posts. First of all, I want to say that I'm amazed that so many of us can remain humorously intact in spite of all the painful symptoms and episodes. Second, I appreciate everyone sharing their experiences. It feels so good to know there are other people who understand first hand how debilitating IBS can be. And last but not least, thank you for sharing your experiences with calcium supplements. I've already made a run to the store, took my first pill, and have crossed my fingers. Wish me luck!Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen,I sent you an email with the how and why calcium may work for you. I am always around to answer any question you may have and may be able to help you get the dose right for you. Please keep us posted so we know just how you are doing.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

After another weekend of diarrhea and the good luck to run into this website, I started taking the pink and white Caltrate last Sunday night. Since then I have had NO diarrhea. None. Zilch. Zippo. Wednesday and Thursday mornings I used a glycerin suppository to help get things moving and this morning, drumroll please, I had my first natural bowel movement!!!! I am absolutely THRILLED!







Let me also mention that last night a friend and I decided to put Caltrate to the test. We made a dish that I love but could never ever eat without major diarrhea and gas. It's called chicken and rice delight and it's made with Lipton onion soup mix (just thinking about those dried onions sends shivers down my spine). Normally I would have one, pardon the pun, crappy night after eating this dish. Just a few nonpainful toots and a natural bowel movement later, I'm one happy camper! Oh to be normal!!!!!







Go Caltrate! Go Caltrate!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

bump


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

After reading lnapes's calcium carbonate posts last weekend, I decided to give it a try. Having had IBS for 21 long years and suffering through yet one more bout of diarrhea, I figured I had nothing to lose but $7.99. The results have been nothing short of PHENOMENAL!!!!!Since last Sunday, not only haven't I had any diarrhea (no gas or pain either), but I have had an unprecedented three natural bowel movements!!!! The last time this happened I was 10 years old. I have been taking 2 1/2 to 3 supplements each day (6 am, noon, and 6 pm). Over the last week I've been able to eat ice cream, onion soup, doritos, beans, and salad with NO gurgling or distention. It is truly, truly amazing. I find myself actually looking forward to a date instead of worrying if I'll be able to fit into my clothes or have an attack. Something else I just realized. On any given day, I feel like I need a serious nap by noontime. On the weekends, I would take several naps throughout the day. This is the first weekend after taking Caltrate. Saturday I had a consistent energy level all day. I didn't get that usual depletion of energy zap that makes me feel if I don't lie down, I'm just going to fall over. No nap!! If you haven't tried Caltate, it's certainly worth a shot.







Jen


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

Linda:Today is my last day on Lotronex.Started taking one tablet of Caltrate (purple/white) on 11/29 in the evening with supper.Immediately started with cramping & back pain. Diarrhea today, even on Lotronex.I also take one dose of Citrucel daily (have been doing this for several years with great success), one multi-vitamin in the AM, 500 mg. of Vit. C in the AM, and 400 mg. of Vit. E in the AM. What do you think?------------------Female (IBS-D) - Think Positive!!! It could be worse!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen,I am so pleased you are having such great results and maybe if someone reads you post they will try the calcium alsne Day At A Time,I sent you an email so lets see if we can get you worked out on the calcium.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

Hi all, Had been on Lotronex for about 3 months. Took 1/2 tab a day. Worked great for me. I've been off of it for 1 week and yesterday and today I've had D all day. I feel terrible. I am so happy I've found this site. I read most of the responses regarding Caltrate Plus. Am going to Wal-Mart right now to buy it. Hopefully it works for me. I'm going to start w/1/2 tab 2x a day and see what happens. I can always add more. Will let you know how it all turns out. Thanks, Shirley


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

s.greggPlease let us know if you need any help along the way. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

Hello Jen and Linda,I was wondering if you have or had any side effects initially to the added Caltrate Plus. Also, how bad was the D for both of you? I'm trying to figure out how much of it to take. I have days where I have very loose stools almost to the point of incontinence and others where stools are normal(that is few and farther between these days.)Linda, I know you have been taking Caltrate for a couple of years from following your posts. Have you notice any decrease in its effectiveness over that period of time? Also, is the absorption of the excess water the only reason why the Caltrate works? Thanks very much to both of you and Jen, it is good to hear of another success story.Happy Holidays!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Dawne,I had urgent diarrhea attacks start in 1976 after having my gall bladder removed and I could not eat without running to the bathroom either before I finished my food or within 10 or 15 min. after. This was almost a daily thing for me. The calcium carbonate soaks up excess bile and water in the intestines and it does not really build up in you body it passes through on a daily basis thay is why you must continue to take it daily for it to help. I must take 3 tablets a day one at each meal to remian diarrhea free and the dose has not changed over the last 2 years of taking it. Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Bean69 (Dec 4, 2000)

What supplements and dosages does one take, if you want to go the calcium route?


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Dawne,Normally I would have diarrhea about twice a week. My food cycle would go like this: Semi-normal stool (this is where I would begin praying for another), diarrhea and massive distention and considerable pain, constipation. The diarrhea was the worst for me because not only did I always feel crappy - pardon the pun - when I had attacks, it would be hours before everything was out of my system.I've been taking Caltrate in the pink and white box for 10 days. I haven't had one bout of diarrhea since I started.







Right now I'm trying to figure out the best times of the day and the best dosage. I'll let you know how it goes.







Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Bean69,Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be carefully not to take too much.< I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house. I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients: Vitamin D 200 IU Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) Zinc 7.5 MG Copper 1 MG Manganese 1.8 MG Boron 250 MCG. There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines. Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Ten days and no diarrhea. This is unheard of in my world.







Jen


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

Linda,I wanted to check in and tell you that I havecontinued taking the calcium and my symptomsare much improved. I have been taking it for about 6 weeks now. I wanted to ask you another question. I amseeing a new Doctor and he perscribed prenatal vitamins. These contain 250 mg calcium carbonate and 40 mg ferrous fumarate (iron) among the other usual supplements.I reduced my caltrate to 1 pill a day whileI waited to see the effect of the new meds. I am now taking the 2 pills together 1x day.This has been working well for me the last 2 weeks. I was wondering if others have tried adding iron? Do you know anything about this? Thanks for all your help,Angela


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Angela,If taking the two pills at once are working then I think that is okay.I have been told that if you do not need iron you should not take it.Also your body can only process about 500 mg of calcium at one shot so if you are not getting the results you were before you started the pre natal vitamins you may want to take the tablets at different times.This will help to keep a consistent dose of calcium in your system to keep control of the diarrhea.Are you trying to have a baby is this why you started the pre natal vitamins. I have found some vitamins like C and E have caused me diarrhea and stomach upset but this may not happen to you.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

Yes we are trying to concieve .The pills the doc gave me contain 50 mg C3.5 mg E so I don't think this is high enough to cause D in me. Also I havn't been having D. I will try taking them at different times, thanks for the suggestion.Angela


----------



## Kerri (Oct 1, 1999)

What is the highest amount of calcium that can be taken in a day? What if 1 pill with each meal isn't helping?Kerri


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Blimey, this calcium sounds exciting. Most of you say no D, some of you say no C!I'm definitely going to try this - tomorrow. It would be truly wonderful and lift such a weight of my shoulders if something so simple could work so well.I'm feeling so much more positive, even than I was this time last night when I first came here.Thank you and sorry to be a pest.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium works for a lot of us to control diarrhea if you have constipation this is not the way to go for you. If you want some help please feel free to email me.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

When I said *C* I meant cramps. I only realised after *C* is for constipation. I am very rarely constipated. Mostly D and pains/cramps.You people are so helpful and positive. I'm so glad I found you.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

soshyso,Then try the calcium and email me if you need help. I am always glad to help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm in the chatroom now, fancy saying hi?


----------



## TomZ (Dec 10, 2000)

Linda,You are right... before Clatrate life was miserable for me. Now after taking Linda's advice, I have great control over my symptoms and have not checked this site for over 7 month.Thanks again Linda,


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

Hi Linda, Just wanted to let you know that I've been taking the Caltrate Plus in the pink & white box and so far so good. I haven't had D for a week. I started w/1/2 tablet twice a day, but upped it to 1/2 in morning and 1 whole w/dinner. At first I was nauseated just like when I take Tums. I now take it in the middle of the meal and it works for me. No gas or indigestion at all. I'm now feeling like I did when I was on Lotronex. I take Iron at a different time then the calcium, but I really don't know if you take at the same time. Also I read that you shouldn't take calcium within two hours of taking Synthroid as the Synthroid won't work right. It was in this months Prevention magazine. Thanks loads, will keep in touch. Shirley


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you all for the posts. I can not believe someone has said they felt as good as the did taking Lotronex. An just think you do not have anything close to the side effects. Please let me know how you are all doing from time to time.You have made my day.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm now just past the two week mark - only one bout of diarrhea (I forgot the pills at home so I missed the morning and afternoon dosage). : )Question: I bought some Mylanta Calci Tabs at the drugstore. The ingredients include calcium carbonate and magnesium stearate. Will I get the same results with these?Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen,You must be careful about how much magnesium is in the tablet you bought. You will not have the same results in most cases as you have had with the Caltrate. Too much magnesium will give you diarrhea.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen,I need to ask if you were having such good results why would you even switch.Linda


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Linda - was just reading S Gregg's post. Is it true that the Synthroid won't work properly if taken within 2 hours of the calcium? I take Levoxyl (basically Synthroid) along with Prozac and the Caltrate. I've been taking the thyroid med first since I'm supposed to take it on an empty stomach. Then about an hr. or so later I take the Prozac and the calcium. But all three things seem to be doing their job(s).


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

Have ibs D and tried the calcium with immodium and got a little constipated. What a great feeling!!!LOL. Had to use a suppository and actually had a normal BM. IT WORKS!! Won't take any today, start again tomorrow.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Marier,I do know you should take the caltrate with food and not at the same time as the synthroid. It can cause you not to get the full dose of synthroid into the blood. As far as 2 hours I am not sure on that. It is usually one hour apart for most other meds. You may want to give you pharmacist a call he should know. Also ask about the prozac.I think if it is working well for you and you are showing the proper amount of synthroid when you are tested you are probably okay.schoolbusdriver,It looks as though you got more of the calcium than you needed to control the diarrhea. Just make some adjustments and you should be on the road to relief.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you were on Lotronex and can no longer take it please give the calcium a try it has helped a lot of people with IBS Diarrhea.I am here to help if you need it.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Three weeks and only one bout of diarrhea!!! (I forgot to take the morning and afternoon dose.) I am absolutely floored at how well things are moving through my body and coming out they way they did when I was nine years old.I've switched from Caltrate to Mylanta Calci Tabs. They are flavored chewable tablets with less calcium. This lets me balance the calcium intake a little better and avoid the constipation pitfall. I'm sure calcium won't work for everybody, but if you haven't tried it, you've got nothing to lose.







FromHappily Having Bowel Movements in Ohio


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,I am so glad you are still doing well. I am also doing great and have been since starting the calcium in July 1998.Keep posting so others may try it also.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Linda,You're a little calcium angel!Jen


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2000)

I just found this site the other day. I,m so impressed with all the information. I've been suffering for almost 20 yrs before I knew what I had. But then I started becoming depressed so they put me on paxil. Is this part of Ibs. . I'm going to go out and buy some of the caltrate in the morning. Thanks linda for your suggestion. Not knowing if you can leave the house in the morning is really hard. ------------------


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

dustrag.Please email me if you need help with the calcium I am very glad to do what I can with the info I have accumulated through all the post and emails I have gotten on the calcium.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2000)

I only tend to get symptoms of IBS every couple of months, and then its usually a week or so of mild C plus some mild nausea followed by several days of D that leave me feeling so wiped out. The past few days have been fairly vicious. It seems to be stress-triggered rather than food related as a general rule. I guess Christmas stress just grinched me this year. My calcium question, O calcium gurus, is whether Caltrate would seem to be a good option for me, and whether I should take a low dosage daily even when no symptoms are present or if I should just use it when I'm having a flare up? I'm guessing I'll just have to give it a whirl and see if it works, but I admit to a bit of fear of getting C and setting the whole ####$% cycle off again.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It is more of a problem to work out taking calcium if you have constipation. You could start with 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet in the evening and if you do not have a BM with that skip a day the do it again. You will have to see how it effects you and go from there.To keep the diarrhea you need to take a dose regularly while you are feeling good and no diarrhea is present.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Twenty-five days and no diarrhea!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,That is great. Now tell us some of the things you have let yourself do that you would not do before you started the calcium.Just last spring I went to a pre season football game and our new stadium and ate nacho's and a footlong hot dog and this was something I would avoid for a long time before the calcium helped me.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

The biggest change for me is dairy products. Back in '96 I was diagnosed severly lactose intolerance. From that time I have used a lactase enzyme with anything and everything milk-related. Forgetting the enzyme pills spelled major trouble. Although my symptoms (severe D and phenomenal G) didn't completely cease to exist, the lactase enzyme helped to some degree. Having such incredible results with a calcium supplement, I started to question the '96 diagnosis. Lately I haven't taken the enzyme with foods containing cheese/butter and haven't had one bout of diarrhea. So far I haven't had the courage to drink regular milk just yet, maybe after Christmas. Although reintroducing these foods to my diet makes me quite nervous, I'm pretty confident that with prolonged positive results, the fear of a mamma jamma attack will subside over time.







Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It takes a while for the fear to go away but it will. Just remember how long your brain has been living with this condition and it take a bit to readjust but you will I am sure.COntinued success and pass on the good news.Happy HolidaysLinda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump please


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Well here it is. The day that I've been waiting for. Way back when I called to make yet another doctor's appointment for the severe diarrhea I've had for over 20 years. The earliest appointment I could get was Dec. 29th which was alright by me. In my lifelong struggle with IBS, no doctor has really been able to offer much help, so why should this one.Figuring I needed to document my history (one more time) for the new doctor, I started a timeline from 1979. As I wrote about my symptoms and the different madications I have taken, I decided to go online and read up on the latest IBS drugs. That's when I found this bulletin board and the thread of messages on calcium.I have been taking between 300-450 mg of calcium three times a day and it has changed my life. No more diarrhea. No more gas pains that make me wish I didn't have an intestinal system. No more hemorrhoids. No more canceling dates and appointments because an attack is on the way. And most surprising to me, after being diagnosed as severly lactose intolerant more than four years ago, no more lactase enzyme. Either I'm not lactose intolerant or the calcium somehow mimics (and better I might add) the effects of lactase. I don't know and I don't care just as long as I continue having a normal bowel movement every morning. Thanks to this bulletin board and calcium, life is truly wonderful!







Peace and may all your BMs be sssmmmooooottthhhh.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

That's wonderful! I am so happy for you. I am trying Calcium too and I hope that I get results like you do. I am still having lots of gas and indigestion since I have just started. Did you feel that way too at first? How long did it last?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,This is truely an amazing story. It is almost unbeliable but I know exactly what you are experiencing. I still to this day after 2 plus years of success can not believe how wonderful I could feel again.kcarbs,I am here to help. The gas and indigestion will go away as you body gets used to the calcium but in the mean time you can take something for that along with the calcium. I took simethicone for gas and mylanta for indigestion. You can also decrease your dose for a few days to work up slowly if you are feeling bad. This will pass so try to stick with it. How many are you taking now.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2001)

After trying Questran.....grrrr.....I decided to try the Caltrate 600 (purple box) and started with 1/2 tablet at each meal. The Questran gave me so much gas and bloating, I thought I had very serious problems going on. I have IBS-D and have never been constipated in my life. This was such a bad bout of gas, that I thought I had a blocked bowel, and it lasted 3 days. This was with just one dose. It took me days to get to feeling better. After just a few days on the Caltrate, I am starting to notice some changes for the better. I also had some gas at first with this, but NOTHING like the Questran. That first dose scared me right off that medication for me. I know it has worked wonders for some others, but it is definitely not my lifesaver....lol. I am very grateful that I read the posts about Caltrate. So far, so good. I am fairly comfortable, no urgency, firming up, and feeling pretty good. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one! I am also going to order Mike's tapes.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Wauh,I am glad you decided to try the calcium. I have been asked by some not to post so much but I know it has helped a lot of people and It looks like you may be one also.You must know it is not cure just a control and you must take it every day for it to work and continue to work.Let me know if you need any help.Linda[This message has been edited by LNAPE (edited 01-05-2001).]


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

The 300-450 mg of calcium that I have taken with each meal has eliminated my episodes of painful gas.







I now have a quiet tummy - no more embarrassing rumbling!Calcium (I'm using Mylanta chewables) have literally eliminated my 21-year IBS symptoms. Biologically speaking, I don't know what the calcium has changed in my body (neither does my gastro), but I don't care! As long as I have a regular BM every morning, life couldn't be better!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,I am very happy you are doing so well and I know it is so amazing this simple thing can help so much. I do wish the doctors or drug companies would investigate why this helps us but I don't think this will happen because there is no money in it for them. Just keep spreading the word and at least we can help some.Take Care,Linda


----------



## sarah (Aug 30, 2004)

This is my first time trying to reply. One woman has wondered if there is liquid Caltrate, or powder.....I find that when it is difficult to swallow the pills, I sometimes powder it up in my mortar and pestle (a traditional kitchen and pharmacy item), and then mix it with applesauce. Hope this helps. Sarah


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Sarah, There are also chewable Mylanta pills. I find them easier to take and they don't taste half bad!







Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

There is a chewable Caltrate with the same ingredients except some sugar added for taste.It is in the Orange and white box.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

The chewable Mylanta has been working out great for me.







I'm sticking with my fruit medley flavored Mylanta pills.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,By all means stick with what is working. I always though Mylanta has magnesium in it can you let me know how much.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have noticed some new poeple searching for help I had to bump this up sorry.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

Dear LindaJust been diagnosed on Monday with IBS D, just wondering if you can take Caltrate and Paxil at the same time, no additional side effects? It makes sense about the calcium helping with the harding of the stool, just curious, why the doctor never mentioned it? I guess, I am willing to try ANYTHING! I am 31 years old and never would wish this on anyone. I am so happy I have found this BB, it has been so informative and I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been taking Caltrate since Christmas time and it has helped me a lot. I very, very rarely have D and I am able to eat almost anything that I want. It doesn't control my pain as much as I had hoped...but stopping the D is wonderful too!Thanks again, Linda! You are first in line for sainthood!!Kim


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Mando 7,You can take calcium and paxil but not at the same time. Take the paxil at least 2 hours before of after the calcium. Because the calcium soaks up excess bile and water it also soaks up anything else so it would lessen the effect of the paxil if it took some of it out of you system. Paxil has a lot of side effects also you should check this out.Take Care,LindaThanks Kim for adding your message again to all the others who have posted there success. It is worth a try for anyone suffering from diarrhea attacks.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Are there any success stories on caltrate in the pink box? I started it yesterday and am hoping that it works well for me. I had tried the caltrate in the purple bottle and it dodn't ever seem to kick in...Thanks...


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I was afraid to take calcium because I thought it would cause more constipation/gas.But it doesn't seem to and maybe? helping with spasms. I gave up for so many years that I am not as up to date as everyone else but I am reading a 1991 bookthat has a chapter on why ibs sufferers should take calcium. "The Self-Help Way to Treat Colits and other I.B.S. Symptoms" by DeLamar Gibbons, M.D.(it says he has ibs too!).


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

There is success with the pink box also so hang in and play with the doseage to see if you can make it work for you.abcdekfg,You may want to use calcium citrate form of calcium if you are constipated. But yes calcium has been reported to reduce the reocurance of polyps in the colon which can turn into cancer.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

What happened to the messages in Feb., Mar., Apr., and May?Just curious...


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Well I have been on Caltrate for a week now, and with great results! I even ventured out to dinner with my family last night and it was episode free!!! I honestly can not believe this, all these years of feeling horrible, and being afraid to eat and go, Now I just have to convince my mind that I'm really ok now. We are going to Myrtle Beach in August and i'm already nervous, I'm sure I can relax by then..lol..Thanks Linda...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2001)

I am amazed with the success I am having with calcium. I first tried TUMS Extra Strength but that didnï¿½t really do much. Then I tried Maalox Maximum Strength Quick Dissolve. That has really helped. Both are calcium carbonate but the Maalox works much better for me. I plan to try the Caltrate 600 Plus also. I have gone from an average of 5 BMï¿½s (most urgent) a day to 2 a day that are solid and not urgent. Right now I take 2 tablets after each meal, but am still experimenting. I also take Metamucil at each meal (my doctor put me on it).


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,This is a thread that was started back in January and in May I started another. So it is still on the board but someone bumped this one up to ask me a question and now it is rolling again.Good luck to those of you trying the calcium and getting some results already.Stick with it and you won't be sorry.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2001)

I stumbled on this BB a year ago last May, read about Caltrate and immediately went out and got it and it worked wonders in days. I am IBS-D and had been for about five years though had some trouble off and on over the years.Caltrate has totally changed my life. I can go to work without worrying if I'll get there in time and I don't have the urges like I used to.I take 1/2 pill with each meal and sometimes more if I'm cheating on trigger foods which I know I shouldn't, but do anyway on occassion.If I forget to take a pill with my meals, I know I'll suffer the next day or evening with D, so anyone trying it new, give it some time to work and keep up with it. I'm also grateful for having found this BB. Where would we be without the vast resources available on the Web. My doctor couldn't provide me with any information on IBS except that it was not IBD or cancer.PamTp.s. My doctor didn't suggest anything to help either.


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

what about the new Caltrate with soy? I'm 45 and thinking this might be a good deal. I've been taking the pink Caltrate. I thought the purple might have some extra things in it that might aggrevate my D. Anyone read the label of this new Caltrate yet?Sharon


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

SharonM,I don't think I would switch because the soy can cause gas and if you are the Diarrhea type you probably have enough to deal with now.Take Care,Linda


----------

